# turkey



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

turkey season opens in two days and i am going for a gobler with the bow what is everyone else using for turkey bow or shotgun?


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

i am using a shotgun this year twelve guage remington 1187 with three inch turkey shells with 5 shot worked great on my bird


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Longbow of course. I only have two broadhead arrows though, of weak design (they'll kill a bird, but if they hit a tree they're done for). Need to make new ones.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Season is almost over and i have only went once i have been shooting everywhere in the country no water where it is we go and that dont leave much time to hunt.


----------



## Jennings1993 (Apr 23, 2008)

I used a shotgun this year. I got my bird during the youth hunt tho. I'm shooting a mossburg 500 with 3 inch 4 shot loads. I dumped him at 60 yards:mg:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Jennings1993 said:


> I used a shotgun this year. I got my bird during the youth hunt tho. I'm shooting a mossburg 500 with 3 inch 4 shot loads. I dumped him at 60 yards:mg:


thats great.... i got the same gun!!!!!! what choke you use???


----------



## Jennings1993 (Apr 23, 2008)

I use a tukey choke i dont know the exact specs tho:embara:. Next time i have a chance i'm gunna pattern it at 60 just to see if it was pure luck. I felt kinda stupid because saturday morining i passed one up at 40 yards because it was too far.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

both. i hunt in the catskills opening weeak which means alot of running and gunning. ill use a bow w/ bullheads when i return


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

well i am going out west to woodward or should i say woodward Oklahoma that is west for us there is lots of turkeys out there can't wait i am going after the first with a shotgun and the second with a bow.:winkwe yeah dad shot a good one first day 12in bird and good spurs.:darkbeer:


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

This morning i went turkey hunting with my dad and my neighboor kenny 
the night before my dad and kenny went to scout for turkeys and he asked kenney if his gun was patterned he said it was good 
well this mornign we ghet in the blind and a hen flys down and then this monster tom with a 8-9 inch beard came out he was at 30 yrds kenny shot and hit the ground infront we were all confused 
he said his gun was good maybe good for shooting the ground infront of the bird 
he forgot to put in the choke :mg:


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i gana use my bow


----------



## Jennings1993 (Apr 23, 2008)

I get a tag for the fall and will pop one with my bow if one walks by.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Im going to take my Mossberg 535, with some Hevi Shot 3 1/2 inch turkey loads.

Ill be going out this weekend, hopefully i get one!


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

tonight i went turkey hunting we seen 5 jakes and one hen i missed the biggest jake at 28 yrds with the bow :sad:


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

it happens to the best of everyone i saw jhon long miss a target:jaw: and i almost fell over


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

ive killed the only day ive been able to get out. been really busy with high school baseball
shotgun kill
missouri, 24 pounds, 5 inch beard (frozen off), 1.25 and 1.5 inch spurs (


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice bird congrats


----------



## WOWcham (Apr 9, 2007)

I am going out this weekend with my bow, hopefully I can christen it.


----------



## mikesohm/magnus (Jun 13, 2004)

guys having taken 2 toms years ago with a shotgun, nothing like takin a tom with a bow. slice and dice of this tom and he went right down. i love it. thanks


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

another nice bird keep postin the pics 

i have a question for yall how do u get the birds to come into the decoys because they treat them like theyre not even there ?


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

I finaly got in on the action i smoked a jake at 55 yrds with the 20 gauge  and broke his wing with the partial flip he did when the pattern hit him 
thats only the good news before that i missed a gobler at 35 yrds he had probabubly lol a 13 " beard no joke  yet i can drop one at 55 but i cant dropone at 35heres a pic


----------



## WOWcham (Apr 9, 2007)

Nice job sorry to hear about the tom. I struck out with the bow so i am going to try with the gun this weekend.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

tru-force ss said:


> I finaly got in on the action i smoked a jake at 55 yrds with the 20 gauge  and broke his wing with the partial flip he did when the pattern hit him
> thats only the good news before that i missed a gobler at 35 yrds he had probabubly lol a 13 " beard no joke  yet i can drop one at 55 but i cant dropone at 35heres a pic



either there was no way you shot that bird at 55 yards, or you took a VERY unethical shot
shooting at a turkey with a 20 gauge, at 55 yards is just plain ******ed


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

that jake was already wounded 
somebody hit him with a whole pattern in the body the meat is destroyed and had his leg pretty much cut off by and arrow, he hopped around on one leg


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

you still should not be shooting at him at 55 yards with a 20 gauge


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

also, by looking at that fan, it doesnt really look like a jake to me, but i dont know all the stats on the bird


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

tru-force ss said:


> that jake was already wounded
> somebody hit him with a whole pattern in the body the meat is destroyed and had his leg pretty much cut off by and arrow, he hopped around on one leg


if this is right, then that beard was probably shot off by the other person! the fan shows it to be a tom, if it was a jake, the on end feathers on the fan would be shorter....at least thats around here......
i wouldn't worry about a 55 yard shot, i would try to get it closer, but if your a good shot, go for it.....


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

its a jake it only weighed 12 pounds 
and the beard wasnt fading at all like a big toms does it was all black 
3" beard it had 1/4" spurs more like nubs


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

by the way xXxrory7xXx i paterned my gun i could shoot at 50 yrds and get 10 pellets to the head garrentied and about 20-30 to the neck pretty much my whole pattern hits the neck and head 
if i didnt know what my gun would do i woundnt of shot


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

dude, 50 yards is tough to do with a 12 gauge, and theres no way in hell you should be shooting that far with a 20


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

if you pattern your gun and know what its gonna do u can with either 12 or 20


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

xXxrory7xXx said:


> dude, 50 yards is tough to do with a 12 gauge, and theres no way in hell you should be shooting that far with a 20


at 20 can shoot 600 yards!:wink:


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

armyboy said:


> at 20 can shoot 600 yards!:wink:


hahaaha im glad someones thinking like i am


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

xXxrory7xXx said:


> hahaaha im glad someones thinking like i am


????? its true, but it wouldn't hurt anything but a bug.....


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

armyboy said:


> ????? its true, but it wouldn't hurt anything but a bug.....



not sure it would even punch through paper lol


----------



## Noah2016 (Feb 19, 2008)

hey i killed a 24 pounder with with a shotgun.


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

How big is the beard?


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

heres mine from this year 8 inch


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

armyboy said:


> if this is right, then that beard was probably shot off by the other person! the fan shows it to be a tom, if it was a jake, the on end feathers on the fan would be shorter.....


maybe your right because i got lookin at the pics of it ...the thing on it head that flops when the gobble is long and i look at a pic of my dads jake and that thing was short


----------



## ross cr331 (Sep 9, 2006)

I have went out every time this year with my compoud and never had a bird within bow range, until last saturday when I decided to take my shotgun. I called in a bird to 20 yards. Would have liked to take him with the bow but still real exciting with the Shotgun. He weighed 20lbs 1oz, 9.75 inch beard and 7/8 and 1 inch spurs.


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

i got a gobler 
9"beard 22 lbs 1.5 " spurs
heres a pic


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

nice bird


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

and i didnt shoot him @ 55 yrds with the 20 gauge :wink::tongue:
12 gauge at 20 yrds


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Heres my lil tiny jake i killed had one or 3 taller feathers lol, weighed 18 pounds though, and had a 4 in beard, little numbs for spurs haha


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

nice bigger than my fisrt bird this year its was a jake 12 lbs 3" beard little nubs to


----------

